# Iceland Tesla Meetup - 26-28 June



## KarenRei (Jul 27, 2017)

So, over on TMC in the investors thread, for a long time there's been talk that whenever the stock hit $500, people would meet up in Iceland to celebrate. How quickly that $500 price point got hit took most people by surprise, but is certainly reason to celebrate! As a result, there's going to be an international Iceland Tesla meetup from 26-28 June (e.g. under the midnight sun, up to Elon's birthday), plus an optional extended time for road tripping around the country with other Tesla fans.

For a basic summary: hot geothermal waters, wild nature, food and drink, conversation (everything Tesla and not!), photo ops by the new Tesla store or the giant grass Tesla logo north of Reykjavík, and tree planting for carbon sequestration. Come and go as you choose; there's no fixed schedule. Options available for sharing rented apartments and/or vehicles available, to keep costs down. Just from TMC alone we've already gotten 24 RSVPs, with a statistically-expected 20 arrivals. 

Anyway, just thought I'd extend the invite here and a few other sites.  If you have any interest, RSVP here (along with how likely you are to come) so we can get a sense of how many people will be coming:

https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1...kZDSiXt-eUAbNxfy6HIUXIig/viewform?usp=sf_link

To take part in the organization and planning thread:

https://teslamotorsclub.com/tmc/threads/tmc-iceland-meetup-2020.181724/

For those who don't know what Iceland looks like:

https://www.google.com/search?tbm=i...hUKEwjXxv27t43nAhUIPVAKHShyBnEQ4dUDCAY&uact=5

Look forward to seeing any of you who make it! 

(Also, my apologies for not being very active here anymore.  I got hooked on the TMC investors' thread, and it started eating up my online-Tesla-time! )


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Figures. I'll be in Iceland that month, but only until June 17.


----------



## KarenRei (Jul 27, 2017)

garsh said:


> Figures. I'll be in Iceland that month, but only until June 17.


Awww


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

Someone got her car! 😁🍻


----------



## tencate (Jan 11, 2018)

KarenRei said:


> my apologies for not being very active here anymore.


WE miss you. And I read that other thread a lot lately too. Have you posted a photo of your car somewhere??


----------



## victor (Jun 24, 2016)

tencate said:


> WE miss you. And I read that other thread a lot lately too. Have you posted a photo of your car somewhere??




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1237865061194006528


----------

